# Finishing Danish Oil



## GrahamRounce (9 Oct 2016)

Hi all. I've put 2 coats of Danish Oil on a table. 2 more to go. The can says, "For a superior finish, put the last coat on with a plastic scouring pad" Anyone know anything about that?
How long should I leave it before waxing?
Thanks,


----------



## sploo (10 Oct 2016)

I've always just used lint free rags (with no problems).

Before waxing; personally I'd leave it a week to cure, but YMMV.


----------



## ED65 (10 Oct 2016)

GrahamRounce":32m5dv3l said:


> The can says, "For a superior finish, put the last coat on with a plastic scouring pad" Anyone know anything about that?


This is using a nylon scrubbing pad to help smooth/flatten the surface and burnish the existing finish. It may also be intended to partially fill the grain with a slurry of wood dust and the finish. Although usually this isn't left until the last coat to do, it's normally done first. Anyway in either case it's not an efficient way to fill grain.

There are umpteen ways to apply any finish of this type, but basically anything that burnishes the surface will increase the gloss. That includes using the corner of an old tea cloth to rub in the last coat or two.



GrahamRounce":32m5dv3l said:


> How long should I leave it before waxing?


You shouldn't have to wax at all, Danish oil-type products are intended as final finishes. The piece should only need to be waxed to top up the sheen after it's been beat up a bit, after a year's regular use or something like that.


----------



## gregmcateer (12 Oct 2016)

ED65":2x7y7z4w said:


> GrahamRounce":2x7y7z4w said:
> 
> 
> > The can says, "For a superior finish, put the last coat on with a plastic scouring pad" Anyone know anything about that?
> ...



Ditto from me. I just re-oil the kitchen worktop when areas look a bit 'dry'. (6 months plus intervals).
Ours takes a beating and still look really nice.


----------

